# المنتديات الإدارية > اقتراحات التطوير >  أستفسار ،،،

## أم خطاب

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الى ادارة المنتدى ... 
تحية طيبة يرجى ملاحظة انه عند كتابة موضوع يغلق تعديل الموضوع او حتى لو اردنا حذف الموضوع يغلق،،  يرجى ملاحظة ذلك

هل أستطيع تغير أسم العضو في المنتدى ، 
ارجو الرد أن أمكن ...

----------


## smsma

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مرحبا اختى الكريمة
- غير مسموح للاعضاء بحذف الموضوع الا بعد الرجوع الى ادارة الموقع
- بامكانك تعديل المشاركة بعد 12 ساعة من كتابتها 
- لتغيير الاسم اطلبي ذلك من ادارة الموقع

----------


## أم خطاب

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

-احيانا أقوم بوضع موضوع الا انه في العراق لايوجد كهرباء والحاسوب والكهرباء يعمل على UPS فعند فتح المنتدى تكون المشاركة غلق عنها التعديل 


- المشكلة الثانية عند قيامِ بارسال رساله للأدارة  او للدكتورة شيماء تظهر ليه رساله أنه لايمكن اجراء هذه الرسالة


- الطلب الاخرأن امكن وان لم يكن صعب على المنتدى تغير الأسم من 
مسلمة الهاشمي
الى أم خطاب 
-الطلب الأخر ممكن حذف هذا الموضوع نهائيا" أن امكن 
http://www.shaimaaatalla.com/vb/show...=8674#post8674
اما اذا كان أحراج فلا ضرورة ....

لكم منا الف تحية

----------


## smsma

مرحبا بك مرة اخرى

- مدة التعديل 12 ساعة فى حد ذاتها مدة ليست بالقصيرة لكي نطيلها 
والله يكون فى عونكم اختى ، حاولى الاستعانة بادارة الموقع

-نرجو توضيح المشكلة الثانية بنسخ رسالة الخطأ التي تظهر لك

-تم تغيير الاسم الى المطلوب

- بالنسبة لحذف الموضوع ، فنرجو مراسلة الدكتورة او انتظري الى ان ترى الموضوع لكي نقرر حذفه

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مبروك عليك أخت / أم خطاب تغيير الاسم
 :Party:  :Party:  :Party:

----------

